# Just a Simple Soldier



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 5 Jun 2001 07:07:30 -0600*


JUST A COMMON SOLDIER
(A Soldier Died Today)
by A. Lawrence Vaincourt

He was getting  old and paunchy and his hair was falling fast,
And he sat around the Legion, telling stories of the past.
Of a war that he had fought in and the deeds that he had done,
In his exploits with his buddies; they were heroes, every one.

And tho' sometimes, to his neighbors, his tales became a joke,
All his Legion buddies listened, for they knew whereof he spoke.
But we'll hear his tales no longer for old Bill has passed away,
And the world's a little poorer, for a soldier died today.

He will not be mourned by many, just his children and his wife,
For he lived an ordinary and quite uneventful life.
Held a job and raised a family, quietly going his own way,
And the world won't note his passing, though a soldier died today.

When politicians leave this earth, their bodies lie in state,
While thousands note their passing and proclaim that they were great.
Papers tell their whole life stories, from the time that they were young,
But the passing of a soldier goes unnoticed and unsung.

Is the greatest contribution to the welfare of our land
A guy who breaks his promises and cons his fellow man?
Or the ordinary fellow who, in times of war and strife,
Goes off to serve his Country and offers up his life?

A politician's stipend and the style in which he lives
Are sometimes disproportionate to the service that he gives.
While the ordinary soldier, who offered up his all,
Is paid off with a medal and perhaps, a pension small.

It's so easy to forget them for it was so long ago,
That the old Bills of our Country went to battle, but we know
It was not the politicians, with their compromise and ploys,
Who won for us the freedom that our Country now enjoys.

Should you find yourself in danger, with your enemies at hand,
Would you want a politician with his ever-shifting stand?
Or would you prefer a soldier, who has sworn to defend
His home, his kin and Country and would fight until the end?

He was just a common soldier and his ranks are growing thin,
But his presence should remind us we may need his like again.
For when countries are in conflict, then we find the soldier's part
Is to clean up all the troubles that the politicians start.

If we cannot do him honor while he's here to hear the praise,
Then at least let's give him homage at the ending of his days.
Perhaps just a simple headline in a paper that would say,
Our Country is in mourning, for a soldier died today.

© 1987 A. Lawrence Vaincourt

http://vaincourt.homestead.com/Common_Soldier.html

A. Lawrence Vaincourt, Canadian columnist and author (and WW II veteran of the RCAF), wrote and published this poem back in 1987. It has since been reprinted thousands of times worldwide and appears in dozens of anthologies. Connie Francis just released a recording of it for Veteran's Day 2013.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Tue, 5 Jun 2001 10:01:52 -0400 *
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Don, your timing was impecable!  I just passed this poem on to a friend who
lost his uncle recently.  He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in the CF.  My
friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.

Steve Harwood

Ubique
-----Original Message-----
From: Donald Schepens [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 AM
To: Army Discussion army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Just a Simple Soldier

JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER 

He was getting old and paunchy 
And his hair was falling fast, 
And he sat around the Legion, 
Telling stories of the past. 
Of a war that he had fought in 
And the deeds that he had done. 
In his exploits with his buddies 
They were heroes everyone. 
And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors, 
His tales became a joke, 
All his buddies listened, 
For they knew whereof he spoke. 
But we‘ll hear his tales no longer, 
For ol‘ Bob has passed away, 
And the world‘s a little poorer, 
For a soldier died today. 
He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his wife. 
For he lived an ordinary, 
Very quiet sort of life. 
He held a job and raised a family, 
Quietly going on his way 
And the world won‘t note his passing 
‘tho a Soldier died today. 
When politicians leave this earth, 
Their bodies lie in state, 
While thousands note their passing, 
And proclaim that they were great. 
Papers tell of their life stories, 
>From the time that they were young, 
But the passing of a soldier, 
Goes unnoticed and unsung. 
Is the greatest contribution, 
To the welfare of the land, 
Some jerk who breaks his promise, 
And cons his fellow man? 
Or the ordinary fellow, 
Who in times of war and strife, 
Goes off to serve his Country 
And offers up his life? 
The politicians stipend 
And the style in which he lives, 
Is sometimes disproportionate, 
To the service that he gives. 
While the ordinary soldier, 
Who offered up his all, 
Is paid off with a medal 
And perhaps a pension, small. 
It‘s so easy to forget them, 
For it is all so long ago. 
That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s 
Went off to battle, but we know. 
It was not the politicians, 
With their compromise and ploys, 
Who won for us the freedom 
That our Country now enjoys. 
Should you find yourself in danger, 
With your enemies at hand, 
Would you really want some cop-out, 
With his ever waffling stand? 
Or would you want a Soldier, 
Who has sworn to defend 
His home, his kin, and Country, 
And would fight until the end? 
He was just a common Soldier 
And his ranks are growing thin, 
But his presence should remind us, 
We may need his like again. 
For when countries are in conflict, 
Then we find the Soldier‘s part 
Is to clean up all the troubles 
That the politicians start. 
If we cannot do him honor 
While he‘s here to hear the praise, 
Then at least let‘s give him homage 
At the ending of his days. 
Perhaps a simple headline 
In the paper that might say 
"OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY." 
Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
Don, 
your timing was impecable! I just passed this poem on to a friend who lost 
his uncle recently. He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in the CF. My 
friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.
Steve 
Harwood
Ubique
  -----Original Message-----From: Donald Schepens 
  [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 
  AMTo: Army Discussion army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Just 
  a Simple Soldier

  JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER 

  He was getting old and paunchy 
  And his hair was falling fast, 
  And he sat around the Legion, 
  Telling stories of the past. 
  Of a war that he had fought in 
  And the deeds that he had done. 
  In his exploits with his buddies 
  They were heroes everyone. 
  And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors, 
  His tales became a joke, 
  All his buddies listened, 
  For they knew whereof he spoke. 
  But we‘ll hear his tales no longer, 
  For ol‘ Bob has passed away, 
  And the world‘s a little poorer, 
  For a soldier died today. 
  He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his wife. 
  For he lived an ordinary, 
  Very quiet sort of life. 
  He held a job and raised a family, 
  Quietly going on his way 
  And the world won‘t note his passing 
  ‘tho a Soldier died today. 
  When politicians leave this earth, 
  Their bodies lie in state, 
  While thousands note their passing, 
  And proclaim that they were great. 
  Papers tell of their life stories, 
  From the time that they were young, 
  But the passing of a soldier, 
  Goes unnoticed and unsung. 
  Is the greatest contribution, 
  To the welfare of the land, 
  Some jerk who breaks his promise, 
  And cons his fellow man? 
  Or the ordinary fellow, 
  Who in times of war and strife, 
  Goes off to serve his Country 
  And offers up his life? 
  The politicians stipend 
  And the style in which he lives, 
  Is sometimes disproportionate, 
  To the service that he gives. 
  While the ordinary soldier, 
  Who offered up his all, 
  Is paid off with a medal 
  And perhaps a pension, small. 
  It‘s so easy to forget them, 
  For it is all so long ago. 
  That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s 
  Went off to battle, but we know. 
  It was not the politicians, 
  With their compromise and ploys, 
  Who won for us the freedom 
  That our Country now enjoys. 
  Should you find yourself in danger, 
  With your enemies at hand, 
  Would you really want some cop-out, 
  With his ever waffling stand? 
  Or would you want a Soldier, 
  Who has sworn to defend 
  His home, his kin, and Country, 
  And would fight until the end? 
  He was just a common Soldier 
  And his ranks are growing thin, 
  But his presence should remind us, 
  We may need his like again. 
  For when countries are in conflict, 
  Then we find the Soldier‘s part 
  Is to clean up all the troubles 
  That the politicians start. 
  If we cannot do him honor 
  While he‘s here to hear the praise, 
  Then at least let‘s give him homage 
  At the ending of his days. 
  Perhaps a simple headline 
  In the paper that might say 

  "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY." 


  Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999 


CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Tue, 05 Jun 2001 17:40:25 -0700*
--------------734F244CBB898A5BCCDD84B8
Its is very nice.
Adam
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
> Don, your timing was impecable!  I just passed this poem on to a
> friend who lost his uncle recently.  He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in
> the CF.  My friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.Steve
> HarwoodUbique
>
>      -----Original Message-----
>      From: Donald Schepens [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]
>      Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 AM
>      To: Army Discussion army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      Subject: Just a Simple Soldier
>
>       JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER He was getting old and paunchy
>      And his hair was falling fast,
>      And he sat around the Legion,
>      Telling stories of the past.
>      Of a war that he had fought in
>      And the deeds that he had done.
>      In his exploits with his buddies
>      They were heroes everyone.
>      And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors,
>      His tales became a joke,
>      All his buddies listened,
>      For they knew whereof he spoke.
>      But we‘ll hear his tales no longer,
>      For ol‘ Bob has passed away,
>      And the world‘s a little poorer,
>      For a soldier died today.
>      He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his wife.
>
>      For he lived an ordinary,
>      Very quiet sort of life.
>      He held a job and raised a family,
>      Quietly going on his way
>      And the world won‘t note his passing
>      ‘tho a Soldier died today.
>      When politicians leave this earth,
>      Their bodies lie in state,
>      While thousands note their passing,
>      And proclaim that they were great.
>      Papers tell of their life stories,
>      From the time that they were young,
>      But the passing of a soldier,
>      Goes unnoticed and unsung.
>      Is the greatest contribution,
>      To the welfare of the land,
>      Some jerk who breaks his promise,
>      And cons his fellow man?
>      Or the ordinary fellow,
>      Who in times of war and strife,
>      Goes off to serve his Country
>      And offers up his life?
>      The politicians stipend
>      And the style in which he lives,
>      Is sometimes disproportionate,
>      To the service that he gives.
>      While the ordinary soldier,
>      Who offered up his all,
>      Is paid off with a medal
>      And perhaps a pension, small.
>      It‘s so easy to forget them,
>      For it is all so long ago.
>      That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s
>      Went off to battle, but we know.
>      It was not the politicians,
>      With their compromise and ploys,
>      Who won for us the freedom
>      That our Country now enjoys.
>      Should you find yourself in danger,
>      With your enemies at hand,
>      Would you really want some cop-out,
>      With his ever waffling stand?
>      Or would you want a Soldier,
>      Who has sworn to defend
>      His home, his kin, and Country,
>      And would fight until the end?
>      He was just a common Soldier
>      And his ranks are growing thin,
>      But his presence should remind us,
>      We may need his like again.
>      For when countries are in conflict,
>      Then we find the Soldier‘s part
>      Is to clean up all the troubles
>      That the politicians start.
>      If we cannot do him honor
>      While he‘s here to hear the praise,
>      Then at least let‘s give him homage
>      At the ending of his days.
>      Perhaps a simple headline
>      In the paper that might say
>
>      "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY."
>      Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be
> privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
> recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
> have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
>
--------------734F244CBB898A5BCCDD84B8
Its is very nice.
Adam
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Don,
your timing was impecable! I just passed this poem on to a friend
who lost his uncle recently. He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in the
CF. My friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.Steve
HarwoodUbique
-----Original
Message-----
From: Donald Schepens [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001
9:08 AM
To: Army Discussion army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Just a Simple Soldier
JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIERHe was getting old and paunchy
And his hair was falling fast,
And he sat around the Legion,
Telling stories of the past.
Of a war that he had fought in
And the deeds that he had done.
In his exploits with his buddies
They were heroes everyone.
And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors,
His tales became a joke,
All his buddies listened,
For they knew whereof he spoke.
But we‘ll hear his tales no longer,
For ol‘ Bob has passed away,
And the world‘s a little poorer,
For a soldier died today.
He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his wife.
For he lived an ordinary,
Very quiet sort of life.
He held a job and raised a family,
Quietly going on his way
And the world won‘t note his passing
‘tho a Soldier died today.
When politicians leave this earth,
Their bodies lie in state,
While thousands note their passing,
And proclaim that they were great.
Papers tell of their life stories,
From the time that they were young,
But the passing of a soldier,
Goes unnoticed and unsung.
Is the greatest contribution,
To the welfare of the land,
Some jerk who breaks his promise,
And cons his fellow man?
Or the ordinary fellow,
Who in times of war and strife,
Goes off to serve his Country
And offers up his life?
The politicians stipend
And the style in which he lives,
Is sometimes disproportionate,
To the service that he gives.
While the ordinary soldier,
Who offered up his all,
Is paid off with a medal
And perhaps a pension, small.
It‘s so easy to forget them,
For it is all so long ago.
That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s
Went off to battle, but we know.
It was not the politicians,
With their compromise and ploys,
Who won for us the freedom
That our Country now enjoys.
Should you find yourself in danger,
With your enemies at hand,
Would you really want some cop-out,
With his ever waffling stand?
Or would you want a Soldier,
Who has sworn to defend
His home, his kin, and Country,
And would fight until the end?
He was just a common Soldier
And his ranks are growing thin,
But his presence should remind us,
We may need his like again.
For when countries are in conflict,
Then we find the Soldier‘s part
Is to clean up all the troubles
That the politicians start.
If we cannot do him honor
While he‘s here to hear the praise,
Then at least let‘s give him homage
At the ending of his days.
Perhaps a simple headline
In the paper that might say
"OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY."
Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which
may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure
under applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED
that any dissemination, distribution,
retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof
is strictly prohibited. If you have received this message in error or in
contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return
e-mail.
--------------734F244CBB898A5BCCDD84B8--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 5 Jun 2001 20:59:21 EDT*
I agree.
    Who has the Liberal Party email address?
    LOL
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 5 Jun 2001 22:00:20 -0600*
It really does touch something doesn‘t?
Don
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Harwood, Steve
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 8:01 AM
  Subject: RE: Just a Simple Soldier
  Don, your timing was impecable!  I just passed this poem on to a 
friend who lost his uncle recently.  He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in 
the CF.  My friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.

  Steve Harwood

  Ubique
    -----Original Message-----
    From: Donald Schepens [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]
    Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 AM
    To: Army Discussion army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Subject: Just a Simple Soldier
    JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER
    He was getting old and paunchy
    And his hair was falling fast,
    And he sat around the Legion,
    Telling stories of the past.
    Of a war that he had fought in
    And the deeds that he had done.
    In his exploits with his buddies
    They were heroes everyone.
    And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors,
    His tales became a joke,
    All his buddies listened,
    For they knew whereof he spoke.
    But we‘ll hear his tales no longer,
    For ol‘ Bob has passed away,
    And the world‘s a little poorer,
    For a soldier died today.
    He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his wife.
    For he lived an ordinary,
    Very quiet sort of life.
    He held a job and raised a family,
    Quietly going on his way
    And the world won‘t note his passing
    ‘tho a Soldier died today.
    When politicians leave this earth,
    Their bodies lie in state,
    While thousands note their passing,
    And proclaim that they were great.
    Papers tell of their life stories,
    From the time that they were young,
    But the passing of a soldier,
    Goes unnoticed and unsung.
    Is the greatest contribution,
    To the welfare of the land,
    Some jerk who breaks his promise,
    And cons his fellow man?
    Or the ordinary fellow,
    Who in times of war and strife,
    Goes off to serve his Country
    And offers up his life?
    The politicians stipend
    And the style in which he lives,
    Is sometimes disproportionate,
    To the service that he gives.
    While the ordinary soldier,
    Who offered up his all,
    Is paid off with a medal
    And perhaps a pension, small.
    It‘s so easy to forget them,
    For it is all so long ago.
    That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s
    Went off to battle, but we know.
    It was not the politicians,
    With their compromise and ploys,
    Who won for us the freedom
    That our Country now enjoys.
    Should you find yourself in danger,
    With your enemies at hand,
    Would you really want some cop-out,
    With his ever waffling stand?
    Or would you want a Soldier,
    Who has sworn to defend
    His home, his kin, and Country,
    And would fight until the end?
    He was just a common Soldier
    And his ranks are growing thin,
    But his presence should remind us,
    We may need his like again.
    For when countries are in conflict,
    Then we find the Soldier‘s part
    Is to clean up all the troubles
    That the politicians start.
    If we cannot do him honor
    While he‘s here to hear the praise,
    Then at least let‘s give him homage
    At the ending of his days.
    Perhaps a simple headline
    In the paper that might say
    "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY."
    Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999
  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be 
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
It really does touch something
doesn‘t?
Don
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Harwood,
  Steve 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 
8:01
AM
  Subject: RE: Just a Simple 
Soldier

  Don,
  your timing was impecable! I just passed this poem on to a 
friend who
  lost his uncle recently. He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in the 
CF.
  My friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.

  Steve Harwood

  Ubique

    -----Original Message-----From: Donald Schepens 
[mailto:a.schepens@home.com]Sent:
    Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 AMTo: Army Discussion
    army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Just a Simple
    Soldier

    JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER 

    He was getting old and paunchy
    And his hair was falling fast,
    And he sat around the Legion,
    Telling stories of the past.
    Of a war that he had fought in
    And the deeds that he had done.
    In his exploits with his buddies
    They were heroes everyone.
    And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors,
    His tales became a joke,
    All his buddies listened,
    For they knew whereof he spoke.
    But we‘ll hear his tales no longer,
    For ol‘ Bob has passed away,
    And the world‘s a little poorer,
    For a soldier died today.
    He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his 
wife.
    For he lived an ordinary,
    Very quiet sort of life.
    He held a job and raised a family,
    Quietly going on his way
    And the world won‘t note his passing
    ‘tho a Soldier died today.
    When politicians leave this earth,
    Their bodies lie in state,
    While thousands note their passing,
    And proclaim that they were great.
    Papers tell of their life stories,
    From the time that they were young,
    But the passing of a soldier,
    Goes unnoticed and unsung.
    Is the greatest contribution,
    To the welfare of the land,
    Some jerk who breaks his promise,
    And cons his fellow man?
    Or the ordinary fellow,
    Who in times of war and strife,
    Goes off to serve his Country
    And offers up his life?
    The politicians stipend
    And the style in which he lives,
    Is sometimes disproportionate,
    To the service that he gives.
    While the ordinary soldier,
    Who offered up his all,
    Is paid off with a medal
    And perhaps a pension, small.
    It‘s so easy to forget them,
    For it is all so long ago.
    That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s
    Went off to battle, but we know.
    It was not the politicians,
    With their compromise and ploys,
    Who won for us the freedom
    That our Country now enjoys.
    Should you find yourself in danger,
    With your enemies at hand,
    Would you really want some cop-out,
    With his ever waffling stand?
    Or would you want a Soldier,
    Who has sworn to defend
    His home, his kin, and Country,
    And would fight until the end?
    He was just a common Soldier
    And his ranks are growing thin,
    But his presence should remind us,
    We may need his like again.
    For when countries are in conflict,
    Then we find the Soldier‘s part
    Is to clean up all the troubles
    That the politicians start.
    If we cannot do him honor
    While he‘s here to hear the praise,
    Then at least let‘s give him homage
    At the ending of his days.
    Perhaps a simple headline
    In the paper that might say

    "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY." 


    Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999


  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: 
This message contains information which may be 
privileged,
  confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If
  the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the 
employee or
  agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended 
recipient, you
  are hereby NOTIFIED 
that any dissemination, distribution, retention, 
archiving
  or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly 
prohibited.
  If you have received this message in error or in contravention of the 
above,
  please notify the sender immediately by return
e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 6 Jun 2001 00:37:49 -0400*
An understanding of our grandmothers, grandfathers, parents and 
ourselves...
And for those of us who have served, well, again, that, too..we will not 
speak that about ourselves, but respect it in everyone of our fellow 
servicemen and women...
Thanks, Don, for bringing it up...
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Donald Schepens
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, June 06, 2001 12:00 AM
  Subject: Re: Just a Simple Soldier
  It really does touch something doesn‘t?
  Don
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Harwood, Steve
    To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
    Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 8:01 AM
    Subject: RE: Just a Simple Soldier
    Don, your timing was impecable!  I just passed this poem on to a 
friend who lost his uncle recently.  He was a WW2 Vet with 35 years in 
the CF.  My friend was very touched by the poem. So am I.
    Steve Harwood
    Ubique
      -----Original Message-----
      From: Donald Schepens [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]
      Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 AM
      To: Army Discussion army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Subject: Just a Simple Soldier
      JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER
      He was getting old and paunchy
      And his hair was falling fast,
      And he sat around the Legion,
      Telling stories of the past.
      Of a war that he had fought in
      And the deeds that he had done.
      In his exploits with his buddies
      They were heroes everyone.
      And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors,
      His tales became a joke,
      All his buddies listened,
      For they knew whereof he spoke.
      But we‘ll hear his tales no longer,
      For ol‘ Bob has passed away,
      And the world‘s a little poorer,
      For a soldier died today.
      He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his wife.
      For he lived an ordinary,
      Very quiet sort of life.
      He held a job and raised a family,
      Quietly going on his way
      And the world won‘t note his passing
      ‘tho a Soldier died today.
      When politicians leave this earth,
      Their bodies lie in state,
      While thousands note their passing,
      And proclaim that they were great.
      Papers tell of their life stories,
      From the time that they were young,
      But the passing of a soldier,
      Goes unnoticed and unsung.
      Is the greatest contribution,
      To the welfare of the land,
      Some jerk who breaks his promise,
      And cons his fellow man?
      Or the ordinary fellow,
      Who in times of war and strife,
      Goes off to serve his Country
      And offers up his life?
      The politicians stipend
      And the style in which he lives,
      Is sometimes disproportionate,
      To the service that he gives.
      While the ordinary soldier,
      Who offered up his all,
      Is paid off with a medal
      And perhaps a pension, small.
      It‘s so easy to forget them,
      For it is all so long ago.
      That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s
      Went off to battle, but we know.
      It was not the politicians,
      With their compromise and ploys,
      Who won for us the freedom
      That our Country now enjoys.
      Should you find yourself in danger,
      With your enemies at hand,
      Would you really want some cop-out,
      With his ever waffling stand?
      Or would you want a Soldier,
      Who has sworn to defend
      His home, his kin, and Country,
      And would fight until the end?
      He was just a common Soldier
      And his ranks are growing thin,
      But his presence should remind us,
      We may need his like again.
      For when countries are in conflict,
      Then we find the Soldier‘s part
      Is to clean up all the troubles
      That the politicians start.
      If we cannot do him honor
      While he‘s here to hear the praise,
      Then at least let‘s give him homage
      At the ending of his days.
      Perhaps a simple headline
      In the paper that might say
      "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY."
      Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999
    CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be 
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
An understanding of our grandmothers, 
grandfathers,
parents and ourselves...
And for those of us who have served, 
well, again,
that, too..we will not speak that about ourselves, but respect it in 
everyone of
our fellow servicemen and women...
Thanks, Don, for bringing it 
up...
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Donald
  Schepens 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, June 06, 2001 
12:00
  AM
  Subject: Re: Just a Simple 
Soldier

  It really does touch something
  doesn‘t?

  Don

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Harwood,
    Steve 
    To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
    Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2001 
8:01
    AM
    Subject: RE: Just a Simple
Soldier

    Don, your timing was impecable! I 
just passed
    this poem on to a friend who lost his uncle recently. He was a 
WW2 Vet
    with 35 years in the CF. My friend was very touched by the 
poem. So am
    I.

    Steve Harwood

    Ubique

      -----Original Message-----From: Donald 
Schepens [mailto:a.schepens@home.com]Sent:
      Tuesday, June 05, 2001 9:08 AMTo: Army Discussion
      army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Just a Simple
      Soldier

      JUST A SIMPLE SOLDIER 

      He was getting old and paunchy
      And his hair was falling fast,
      And he sat around the Legion,
      Telling stories of the past.
      Of a war that he had fought in
      And the deeds that he had done.
      In his exploits with his buddies
      They were heroes everyone.
      And ‘tho sometimes, to his neighbors,
      His tales became a joke,
      All his buddies listened,
      For they knew whereof he spoke.
      But we‘ll hear his tales no longer,
      For ol‘ Bob has passed away,
      And the world‘s a little poorer,
      For a soldier died today.
      He won‘t be mourned by many, Just his children and his 
wife.
      For he lived an ordinary,
      Very quiet sort of life.
      He held a job and raised a family,
      Quietly going on his way
      And the world won‘t note his passing
      ‘tho a Soldier died today.
      When politicians leave this earth,
      Their bodies lie in state,
      While thousands note their passing,
      And proclaim that they were great.
      Papers tell of their life stories,
      From the time that they were young,
      But the passing of a soldier,
      Goes unnoticed and unsung.
      Is the greatest contribution,
      To the welfare of the land,
      Some jerk who breaks his promise,
      And cons his fellow man?
      Or the ordinary fellow,
      Who in times of war and strife,
      Goes off to serve his Country
      And offers up his life?
      The politicians stipend
      And the style in which he lives,
      Is sometimes disproportionate,
      To the service that he gives.
      While the ordinary soldier,
      Who offered up his all,
      Is paid off with a medal
      And perhaps a pension, small.
      It‘s so easy to forget them,
      For it is all so long ago.
      That our Bob‘s and Jim‘s and Johnny‘s
      Went off to battle, but we know.
      It was not the politicians,
      With their compromise and ploys,
      Who won for us the freedom
      That our Country now enjoys.
      Should you find yourself in danger,
      With your enemies at hand,
      Would you really want some cop-out,
      With his ever waffling stand?
      Or would you want a Soldier,
      Who has sworn to defend
      His home, his kin, and Country,
      And would fight until the end?
      He was just a common Soldier
      And his ranks are growing thin,
      But his presence should remind us,
      We may need his like again.
      For when countries are in conflict,
      Then we find the Soldier‘s part
      Is to clean up all the troubles
      That the politicians start.
      If we cannot do him honor
      While he‘s here to hear the praise,
      Then at least let‘s give him homage
      At the ending of his days.
      Perhaps a simple headline
      In the paper that might say

      "OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, FOR A SOLDIER DIED TODAY." 


      Author Unknown, Memorial Day 1999


    CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: 
This message contains information which may be 
privileged,
    confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law.
    If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the 
employee
    or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended 
recipient,
    you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, distribution, 
retention, archiving
    or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly
    prohibited. If you have received this message in error or in 
contravention
    of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return
    e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

